# Copley without the mud



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

:


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

He cleans up well!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

All that mud must be a beauty treatment!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Stunning!!!! He's standing there like he knows it too


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He looks like he's doing his job and knows he's doing it well. Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is an old picture a friend sent me. On the unfortunate side, he did not pass his elbow clearance so doenst show anymore; on the fortunate side, he is curled up on my feet purring like a kitty ( his cutest habit) right now, and spent the morning having little kids read books to him. He really does love to hike in mud and swim, so it is fun to recall how nice he looks all dressed up, lol.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Copely is such a stunning boy, he looks great anytime whether he's all dressed up or he's covered in mud. 

He's an awesome boy.


----------

